# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Skalczenie zardzewiałym gwoździem

## gwozdz

Witam. Dzisiaj w pracy skaleczyłem się lekko w ramię zardzewiałym gwoździem. Krew była widoczna tylko w miejscu ukłucia, nie pociekła z rany, było to słabe skaleczenie. Czy istnieje ryzyko zakażenia tężcem? Powinienem przyjąć zastrzyk/szczepienie?

Jeśli tak, to ile czasu może minąć od zranienia do zastrzyku? Skaleczyłem się dzisiaj ok. 19. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## Patryk86

Ryzyko zakażenia istnieje, ale maja na nie wpływ różne czynniki: Pana wiek, czy był Pan w przeszłości szczepiony p-tężcowi, jak długi czas upłynął od ostatniego szczepienia.
Jeżeli w dalekiej przeszłości był Pan szczepiony, to ryzyko zakażenia jest małe, jeśli jest Pan w młodym wieku i od ostatniego szczepienia nie minął zbyt długi czas, to ryzyko jest praktyczne żadne.
Najgroźniejsze są rany kłute powstałe na przykład podczas pracy w ogrodzie, zabrudzone ziemią, zwłaszcza nawożoną obornikiem.
Jeżeli zgłosi się Pan do chirurga, to zapewne podadzą Panu zastrzyk (surowicę, antytoksynę). Powinien w zasadzie Pan to zrobić zaraz po wypadku, w pierwszej dobie.
Ja osobiście nie zgłaszałbym do lekarza takiej sytuacji, zdezynfekowałbym ranę - najlepiej wodą utlenioną (działa zabójczo na beztlenowe laseczki tężca, a jest to uzasadnione, bo tężec rozwija się w ranie, nie dochodzi do bakteriemii - rozsiewu zarazków).
To, że gwóźdź był zardzewiały, nie ma znaczenia (rdza nie stwarza większego ryzyka zakażenia).

----------

